# silverleaf piney shores resort lake conroe



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone been to the silverleaf piney shores resort on lake conroe? I received a free trip there. we listen to them advertise their resorts for an hour and then we get to stay for the rest of the day. I Would love to know how is the fishing there at this time of the year and what kind of fish i can catch? any info would be appreciated


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I hate to sound so pessimistic, but I bet you are there for much more than an hour listening to their BS sales pitch and won't be left with much time to fish.....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

we fish there quite often crappie should be showing up on the end
of the boat dock any time now.Week end gets really crowded may
be there this weekend If your there look for my white Dodge truck
with the 2cool sticker on the back glass.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

we knew someone that had a cabin there and yes the crappie will be thick in the cove running up past the boat ramp here in the next month or so (we hammered the 2 pounders there one night), but right now the catfish aughta be ok to decent off the end of the dock. FWIW, their sales people were/are pushy, and the "clientele" had really gone down hill also, but I have not personally been there in probably more then 5 or 6 years so all this is based on old info but the fishing info should hold. and oh yeah, if your out there at night when it warms up, watch out for the snakes, they used to be so thick when we would launch my boat the would be trying to crawl in.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

THANKS for the info. i cant wait to go. what should i use for bait and how should i fish?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

if your after crappie I would use minnows under a slip cork right off
the bottom catfish we use liver,cutbait or catfish charlie dough bait
I like to use just enough weight to get on bottom. Let me know when
your going and I'll get you an updated report.
Good luck with the sales people I usually end up walking out on them
Make sure the give you everything they promised


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i went today and caught a nice bluegill and a yellow bass both on earthworms, we were going to keep them but we only had 2. we now can go there when ever. its our new vacation spot!


----------

